# 4310 ehydro slow trans response



## crazylunker (Jul 24, 2004)

Not sure if anyone has encountered this, I recently purchased a 2002 4310, when pushing the foward pedal it's impossible to creep the machine foward just an inch, just the slightest movement makes it move 8-10". I ruled out the pedal side by swapping the fwd and revers plugs, reverse is fine but foward still continues to travel. I bought the tractor from a dealer who I no longer trust and do not want to bring it back to them. also I have the response switch set on short.

thanks, Rich


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like the forward pedal potentiometer may be out of calibration or gone bad. Do you have a volt meter, some time, and confidence to recalibrate/test it? Are you getting any malfunction lights on the right side fender?


----------



## crazylunker (Jul 24, 2004)

I have all of the above except a service manual which the dealer is supposed to send me when it comes in. the mil is for flywheel sensor which has been replaced.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you are talking to the dealer, can you get them to send you a shop manual CD? Otherwise I can cut and paste the repair/calibration procedure but it is LONG cut and paste.


----------



## crazylunker (Jul 24, 2004)

when I bought the tractor last week I also ordered the manual. I'll wait till the end of the week and see if they send it by then, thanks, Rich


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll look tomorrow.. but I think the 10 and 20's are the same.. if you want to recalibrate the sensor, it only take a few mins, but you will need to get to the connector at the pot. 
1. Key On
2. Access the connector at the POT, and unplug it. (it should 0 out in 15-20 seconds, but wait 1 min.)
3. Make sure the pedal is in the neutral position, and plug in the sensor. 
4. Wait 30 seconds (This allows it to relearn Neutral, or min voltage)
5. Push the pedal all the way down, and hold it for 30 seconds (This allows it to relearn Max travel or max voltage.) 

You will not see anything change when you are unplugging the sensors, but the value is changing in the controller. If something happens and you mess up, it will just go back to the old values. The times to not have to be exact, I just use those times to make sure it learns the values.
Both pedal POTs and the throttle POT is the same way.. I don't think this is in the manual, but this is how I teach TECHs to reset them.. 

I do not think this is going to fix your problem, but you can try.. (and it wont hurt.) What it really needs to the threashold value needs to be changed.. this is the min amount of current the controller sends to the coils to start movement.. yours just needs to be lowered. If you get the manual you can calibrate the trans, and this will fix it.. or you can go into the controller and manually change the value.. 
I'll try to post the steps tomorrow.. I don't remember them off the top of my head, because I usually use my computer to change the values, verse going through the dash, like you will have to do.. 
Bryan


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry.. was busy today.. I'll try to get the info posted tomorrow...


----------



## crazylunker (Jul 24, 2004)

Ok I found out it's the code for flywheel sensor. I have replaced that and want to clear the code. in the book it says it's cleared by Power recycled through off to clear codes?????? any idea what "Power recycled through off to clear codes" means?


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry... I just have alot of other things going on.. 
Been a long time since i did it on a 10 series... I forgot that it just has the flashing lights, and not an actual display. You will not be able to fine tune the threshold values without a computer (Service Advisor).. But you can go to the Automatic Calibration and recalibrate the values.

Are you sure it was a speed sensor code? Cycle to off to clear, just means to cycle the key to off, and it will clear the code... (U can try the batteries.. but the key should do it..) 
Did the Tach work? I think the only ehydro function that uses the engine speed sensor is the load match..


----------

